# FCC Wants Cable Too Have All In One Set-Top



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

http://gizmodo.com/5492571/fcc-proposing-its-plan-for-americas-net-future-to-congress-this-week

Is this a good thing? I wonder if this would apply to Satellite?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5492571/fcc-proposing-its-plan-for-americas-net-future-to-congress-this-week
> 
> Is this a good thing? I wonder if this would apply to Satellite?


No, the goals are different. The FCC wants a box that handles cable and internet that can be made by any manufacturer.

DirecTV is not delivering internet service and would never let people it has no control over get at their encryption protocols.

There are virtually no details in this article to make any real judgement by and this is part of a much bigger plan by the FCC.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know if I want my Internet and TV to go off at the same time because of a hardware failure.
No Internet and no TV could lead to another baby boom.
Either that or an increased rate of domestic homicides.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> Is this a good thing?


It it is better conceived and better adopted than CableCard, it may become standard.


> I wonder if this would apply to Satellite?


Possibly, but it will take years to get something like this going.

I'm guessing that Cisco is lobbying *hard* for this.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The underlying NY Times article does lay out the long term objectives of the FCC's plan. While I doubt I'll live long enough to see any real accomplishments, I hope for the sake of my grandchildren that ultra-high speed internet universal access in the U.S. can be accomplished with or without the willing help of the cable and telecom companies.

We are well-beyond the point of creating a uniform basic level of ultra-high speed service at an affordable price without incentives and regulations. We are reaching a critical point comparable to when the Kingsbury Commitment of 1913 altered how phone service was viewed and handled.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

phrelin said:


> We are reaching a critical point comparable to when the Kingsbury Commitment of 1913 altered how phone service was viewed and handled.


Nothing material happened until the REA turned their sights on telephone service in 1949.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

harsh said:


> It it is better conceived and better adopted than CableCard, it may become standard.Possibly, but it will take years to get something like this going.
> 
> I'm guessing that Cisco is lobbying *hard* for this.


Years for both Cable and Satellite? How come?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Years for both Cable and Satellite? How come?


A. It isn't going to happen for satellite, They don't serve as ISP's.
B. I took years to develop the cable card and more years for it to fail miserably.
C. Too many companies, too many regulators & way too many bought and paid for members of Congress.

They are already organizing against this proposal in Lobbyville (Washington DC), the road is long & winding.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LarryFlowers said:


> A. It isn't going to happen for satellite, They don't serve as ISP's.


As one of the methodologies for rural internet service involves microwave, who would be better positioned to install and aim antennas on a large scale? If you'll recall, DISH and DIRECTV jointly had plans for a wireless Internet service before the auction dashed any hopes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if DTV could activate its usb ports without needing a driver and you would be able to add a usb wifi adapter and add a web browser?

Or do you think DTV could revamp its interactive page so it could be faster and have more news info on it? Maybe news from National news, Sports, Weather, TV Show and Movie news, ect?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

No and no.

Why bother with USB when you can add wireless through the Ethernet port on machines powerful enough to have even a snowball's chance at the kinds of things you're contemplatng?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if DTV could activate its usb ports without needing a driver and you would be able to add a usb wifi adapter and add a web browser?
> 
> Or do you think DTV could revamp its interactive page so it could be faster and have more news info on it? Maybe news from National news, Sports, Weather, TV Show and Movie news, ect?


Why? DirecTV has spent considerable time and money is the design of wireless and DECA for internet access so why add unreliable USB support?

Why do you want the DVR to be a web browser? If you want weather, tune to channel 362. If you want news tune to any of the many news channels. Everything you ask for already has multiple channel sources without adding anything.

If you want to surf the net, use your computer. The DVR's have enough to do.

You seem to have an obsession with a one-box-does-it-all solution... consider this, when the box breaks you also lose it all...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> ...
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with a one-box-does-it-all solution... consider this, when the box breaks you also lose it all...


I keep wondering the same thing. He just wants internet on his 55" TV. :lol: Craiger, buy a long HDMI or DVI->HDMI cord and connect your computer to your 55" set.



sigma1914 said:


> In the days on Netbooks, 3G & 4G Phones, wifi, etc...why do you want a useless browser on a HR2x? :nono:





CraigerCSM said:


> Because then I could have the web on my 55" HDTV. I think it would be neat also having a PIP feature with the web browser when you are on the web the channel you are on would go to PIP mode in a corner and you could move the PIP all around the screen. The only thing I would wonder about is if the web browser crashed while watching TV.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I keep wondering the same thing. He just wants internet on his 55" TV. :lol: Craiger, buy a long HDMI or DVI->HDMI cord and connect your computer to your 55" set.


I can't surf the web while watching TV at the same on my HDTV using an HDMI cable. I still may just end up getting a Tablet PC, like HP's upcoming Slate.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I can't surf the web while watching TV at the same on my HDTV. I still may just end up getting a Tablet PC, like HP's upcoming Slate.


Yes you can...I do it all the time. Directv2PC streaming a show/game in a window, & I surf the web.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

[/QUOTE]You seem to have an obsession with a one-box-does-it-all solution... consider this, when the box breaks you also lose it all...[/QUOTE]

I thought about that and maybe sometimes it is good too have two separate devices or what happens if you are surfing the web on the HD DVR and the Browser crashes?

However wouldn't that be the wave of the Future having a do it all flat screen HDTV or HD DVR where you can watch TV shows, movies, play video games and make and send video phone calls?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Yes you can...I do it all the time. Directv2PC streaming a show/game in a window, & I surf the web.


My point was doing away with multiple devices and having an all in one device but their is that fact if something goes wrong the whole box could go down. I also don't like having alot of cables behind the TV.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

<<No, the goals are different. The FCC wants a box that handles cable and internet that can be made by any manufacturer.>>

I want a TV with a card cage in the back. Optional cards would let me have Dish, Direct TV, OTA ,Cable and HS internet or all if I want to spend the $$ for multiple cards. And a 5 terrabyte HD built in. Then I will get two in case one breaks down!

Oh and I would also like it to make popcorn and microwave pizzas as long as the microwaves don't screw up the picture while doing so! And I want a button on the remote to add an extra minute to the microwave time in case the popcorn hasn't finished popping!
Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung, are you listening??!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

audiomaster said:


> <<No, the goals are different. The FCC wants a box that handles cable and internet that can be made by any manufacturer.>>
> 
> I want a TV with a card cage in the back. Optional cards would let me have Dish, Direct TV, OTA ,Cable and HS internet or all if I want to spend the $$ for multiple cards. And a 5 terrabyte HD built in. Then I will get two in case one breaks down!
> 
> ...


that would be cool


----------

